# Not IF related so ignore if you're pushed for time!



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Mazv

Sorry this isn't IF related so I'll understand if you think I'm a cheeky moo and ignore me!!

I just have a couple of questions! 

I went to see my GP on saturday (with literally a shopping list of issues) and as a result I came out with £35.50 worth of prescriptions!   

He gave me Reductil as I've put a lot of weight on and am having trouble with my asthma, I'm pleased he has because I'm miserable and desperately want to lose weight.  I'm at Slimming World but feel like this might give me an extra boost.  However, on the box it says take as directed and he didn't direct me!! I've looked on Internet and it says take after a light breakfast but leaflet in box says take in a morning?!  So do I take it as soon as I get up or after some brekkie to be most effective?  Also does it work straight away or take a while to kick in, I've only taken two doses but don't "feel" any different ie. still think about chocolate etc!  

Also he gave me Singulair cos I have terrible allergies and my chest is bad too, I've taken two doses of that but still I'm up all night sneezing, so it's same question again, does it take a while to work and/or how long should I give it before I go and tell him it's not working?

Sorry I know these are probably stupid questions but I feel embarrassed about asking my local pharmacy about Reductil, but when you've been on here bearing your soul about IVF for 3 years I feel I can ask anything on FF!!  

He also gave me Betnovate for Psoriasis on my neck/back of scalp, but you'll be relieved to hear I've no questions about that!  (Apart from why does it sting like hell when you put it on maybe! )

Thank you hunny!  

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Amanda 

No worries, doesn't have to be IF related, in fact I'm more comfortable with non IF queries  Mind you this one is taxing my pharmacological knowledge    Where to start....

The Reductil you can take in the morning with a glass of water but it doesn't matter if its with food or not. If its easier to remember then take it with breakfast. It should reach steady treatment levels within the body within 2 days and be starting to work effectively by then. In theory it makes you feel fuller so you don't eat as much but I'm not sure in what quantities you would be expected to be eating less. Unfortunately it doesn't put you off chocolate     so you still have to persevere with the Slimming World diet   I'm sure you're doing great with it, so give yourself a big pat on the back for sticking with it   (longest I ever lasted with weight watchers was 8 weeks   ) You should see a difference within 4 weeks, if you've lost over 2kg by then then it's working. If you feel fine then thats a good thing   as the side effects aren't all that pleasant I'm afraid  

Montelukast works by modulating your immmune system and again you should see a difference in symptoms within a day. If you can't see a difference at all then I'd let your GP know. No point in taking it if it doesn't help   Give it to the end of the week and see if there's any improvement.

If its any consolation 4 weeks supply of both costs just over £50 so in theory you got a bargain   When are they scrapping charges in England? Is it next year or 2010?

Hope this helps   IKWYM about baring all on here (so to speak)     Feels easier asking on FF despite the fact the whole world could read about it if they wanted too    

Love
Maz x

Oh forgot about the Betnovate! Shouldn't sting so might be the preservatives in it that don't agree with your skin. Maybe another one to add to the list when you go back to GP!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow thanks for the reply Mazv! 

The Betnovate stings A LOT!!  My poor GP!!!    I started the Reductil on Sunday and I have to say last night/today I've noticed quite a bit of a difference.  I've not had my lunch til 2pm today and didn't eat all my tea last night!  I definately don't feel hungry at all which is good.  

The Singulair I have to say, are not working at all, I am sooooooo tired I've not slept again all last night due to the fact that I was up sneezing all night!   I'm gonna ring my GP and see if we can up the dose and mention the betnovate too.

Thanks again hun, you're a superstar! 

Axxxxxxx

PS Just rung GP's surgery and he's on leave til monday, so as a stop-gap am I allowed to take Singulair, Benadryl once a day and Flixonase all at the same time?   I am a desperate woman, I sooooo need some sleep and so does my poor dh!  Sorry to be a further pain in   Axxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

Good news that the reductil seems to be working but   that the singulair hasn't helped. You can take benedryl and flixonase with it so dose up and hopefully it will help you get some sleep (and DH too  )

Definitely get the betnovate changed if it hurts    

Love n hugs
Maz x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh thanks hun! I'm gonna take Singulair, Flixonase and Benadryl tonight and if I don't sleep with all that, there's no hope!   I'll check out with my GP on monday whether I can increase dose of Singulair or something.  I'll also stick with Betnovate til monday as although it stings like mad at least its treating it.

And today I've had no chocolate and only half my normal tea and don't seem that motivated by food really (well for me at least!  ) so I do think that's working (although it could be in my head but whateve its working either way!!  )

Thanks again hun! 

Axxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No probs hun   Hope things improve!

Maz


----------

